# Verizon and the NSA



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/865581236/The-Guardian-Verizon-has-been-giving-all-of-the-companys-US-phone-records-to-NSA.html

How do you feel about this?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I was pretty certain they already had such information: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ECHELON

Also, while on the subject, google and the NSA: http://www.wired.com...secrecy-upheld/

At&t and the NSA: https://www.eff.org/nsa-spying/faq#30 and http://arstechnica.c...2006/04/6585-2/ and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Room_641A


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Stupid question.. why was the thread moved to Android when this clearly pertains, 100%, to Verizon Wireless? Could whomever moved it put it back to the Verizon section that would be great because this post has NOTHING at all to do with Android.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I moved it because no one will see it in the Verizon Forum (even if it's the more correct forum).


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

lol so it was moved for being TOO correct?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> lol so it was moved for being TOO correct?


Pretty much, lol.

There's always a first.


----------

